# Scarborough



## CHII BUS (Dec 3, 2016)

Just spent last night in the car park next to the Sea Life centre at Scalby Mills, we arrived at 4pm and there was just one other M/H there, by 7.30 after leaving the adjacent pub having had an excellent meal, there were 15 and it's free from October to March, there is a bus stop next to the car park so dead easy to get to Scarborough sea front and town centre but the 2 mile walk along the prom is flat and easy going. Great to see that the pub welcomes dogs, as did the 2 cafe's along the prom.


----------



## fire stick (Dec 3, 2016)

15 :scared: Hope no one starts complaining.


----------



## The laird (Dec 3, 2016)

Terry you've beat me to it ,was wondering how Jim was as well?


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 3, 2016)

fire stick said:


> 15 :scared: Hope no one starts complaining.



The sealife centre don't mind the Motorhomes as long as they are gone through the day so paying customers can park according to the security guy they have not had as many idiots climbing in at night as part of a drunken dare scaring the seals.


----------



## The laird (Dec 3, 2016)

fire stick said:


> 15 :scared: Hope no one starts complaining.



The year ago there were more than 15 when we visited ,as Jim said great wee boozer for a meal ,we had a hit laugh with the owner guy as well.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2016)

CHII BUS said:


> Just spent last night in the car park next to the Sea Life centre at Scalby Mills, we arrived at 4pm and there was just one other M/H there, by 7.30 after leaving the adjacent pub having had an excellent meal, there were 15 and it's free from October to March, there is a bus stop next to the car park so dead easy to get to Scarborough sea front and town centre but the 2 mile walk along the prom is flat and easy going. Great to see that the pub welcomes dogs, as did the 2 cafe's along the prom.



The Sea Life Centre car park is one of my favourite go to spots near Scarborough. As long as you're out of there before they open, you seem to be good for overnight all year long (don't quote me, but I've stayed there many times at the height of season wthout incident) Only problem seems to be boy racers of an evening, but always seems to be plenty of motorhome traffic so you won't  be lonely! Pub's excellent too! You may also find a few parked up along the sea front on Marine Drive too so lovely view to wake up to. Might see you there as its one of our regular short breaks anytime we can get away. Look out for the Peugeot Expert in Stealth Camper Mode!:goodluck::fun::wave::dance::wacko:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 3, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> The Sea Life Centre car park is one of my favourite go to spots near Scarborough. As long as you're out of there before they open, you seem to be good for overnight all year long (don't quote me, but I've stayed there many times at the height of season wthout incident) Only problem seems to be boy racers of an evening, but always seems to be plenty of motorhome traffic so you won't  be lonely! Pub's excellent too! You may also find a few parked up along the sea front on Marine Drive too so lovely view to wake up to. Might see you there as its one of our regular short breaks anytime we can get away. Look out for the Peugeot Expert in Stealth Camper Mode!:goodluck::fun::wave::dance::wacko:


Look out for a Peugeot boxer with a large Snoopy decal on the bonet it will be meeeee.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 3, 2016)

We're currently parked up in Scalby for the night, but in a very quiet CS on the edge of the village (we're the only ones here). This feels more like Wild Camping to us than parking up with 14 other vans. But then again, to us, Wild Camping is not about how much you pay.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2016)

campervanannie said:


> Look out for a Peugeot boxer with a large Snoopy decal on the bonet it will be meeeee.



Shall keep my eyes peeled it'll be a pleasure to meet anyone at all especially a Snoopyfan!:cheers::dance::wave:


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 3, 2016)

klaatu said:


> We're currently parked up in Scalby for the night, but in a very quiet CS on the edge of the village (we're the only ones here). This feels more like Wild Camping to us than parking up with 14 other vans. But then again, to us, Wild Camping is not about how much you pay.



Can't fault you. Its good to be alone some nights for the quiet but it's also nice to park up with other folk too sometimes. Just remember a stranger is just a friend you haven't made yet! I'm always happy to see others parked nearby, just for peace of mind as i'm usually with my 12 yr old son and we like the safety in numbers thing most times.:goodluck::wave::cool1::wacko:


----------



## CHII BUS (Dec 4, 2016)

runnach said:


> How you doing Jim, long time no see?


Hi Terry, Gordon, doing fine thanks, been busy rebuilding boat engine since big failure on Loch Lomond,
had to cancel Falkirk meet due to family issues which was a shame as it would have have been good to catch up with you guys again. We won't be at TM this new year as booked to do the other one in Cheshire.
Moved on from Scarborough yesterday and currently on the South Gare near Redcar nursing a hangover!
Hope to catch up soon.


----------



## The laird (Dec 4, 2016)

CHII BUS said:


> Hi Terry, Gordon, doing fine thanks, been busy rebuilding boat engine since big failure on Loch Lomond,
> had to cancel Falkirk meet due to family issues which was a shame as it would have have been good to catch up with you guys again. We won't be at TM this new year as booked to do the other one in Cheshire.
> Moved on from Scarborough yesterday and currently on the South Gare near Redcar nursing a hangover!
> Hope to catch up soon.



Glad your good Jim! Thought since it was your birthday no long ago you had lost it and forgot the forum
Hope all keeps ok wi u guys,hope to meet again soon if no the wheel maybe?
Regards g


----------



## campermark71 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'll have to remember these spots for next time im in the area. Thanks for sharing.


----------

